# Sheffield courthouse and cells



## Mikeymutt (Sep 28, 2014)

Visited here early one morning.with a group of us..we got in just before first light.this a really nice place to visit.it has peely paint,lovely staircases,the cells and the courtroom.spent four relaxing hours strolling around here...the courts were built in 1807 originally as a town hall.but was decided that they were too small for the purpose so moved to another part of town.it was then converted to the courthouse..in the early nineties the courts were moved and this had laid derelict for about twenty years..some of the floors in here are now starting to get a little dangerous.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2014)

got some beautiful shots of this place, one i need to tick off I think


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 29, 2014)

Lovely shots 
I really like the look of these courts.....i may have booked a hotel in Sheffield for some reason already....


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 29, 2014)

Great photos and your right those floors look rather dodgy


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice one, that's a great explore and your shots are fantastic..


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 29, 2014)

Nicely captured shots there 
Its a cracking place this


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 30, 2014)

This might be your best yet. Very nice indeed.


----------



## cuboard (Sep 30, 2014)

Always loved this place, some really dark decayed eerie shots here.


----------



## Red Mole (Sep 30, 2014)

Great work mate! Very atmospheric


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 9, 2014)

Lots of new angles there, shot beautifully, 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## derelictwom (Oct 9, 2014)

The second shot :O ! That's a great collection of pics you got from there


----------



## decker (Oct 26, 2014)

Excellent pics


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Dec 16, 2014)

I think this place would be good to be turned into a museum of some sort... a great explore this place as i have been on two occasions!


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 17, 2014)

Some fantastic shots! Love the lighting on #4, quite spooky. 

There is actually an old court house in the next town from me and every time I drive past it I keep thinking to take a peak but it never happens. I don't think it's in as good a condition as this one, but I'll see if I can make time!


----------



## krela (Dec 17, 2014)

Snips86x said:


> Some fantastic shots! Love the lighting on #4, quite spooky.
> 
> There is actually an old court house in the next town from me and every time I drive past it I keep thinking to take a peak but it never happens. I don't think it's in as good a condition as this one, but I'll see if I can make time!



Devizes Assize Courts? Last time I went in was about 8 years ago and it was knackered then.


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 17, 2014)

krela said:


> Devizes Assize Courts? Last time I went in was about 8 years ago and it was knackered then.



Yes and surprisingly its still standing! We also have a newly abandoned police station which I believe is in desperate need of a visit


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Dec 17, 2014)

The clock picture is fab!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 17, 2014)

love this location, must see it for myself.
Great set of pic's mikey!


----------



## UrbanExplore (Feb 28, 2015)

*Love it!!*

Excellent shots!


----------



## reelman (Mar 1, 2015)

Great pictures!
The times I've walked past it on the way to the markets. And, of course, in what can be a very busy part of the town centre. Well done!

reelman


----------



## marieke (Mar 1, 2015)

Gosh, these photographs are truly awesome... the clock is outstanding. So happy to see these...cheers


----------

